# Dining room and breakfast nook circuit



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

210.52(B)(1) says the 2 or more sabc's shall serve the dining room.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I would hope you pull 12.

*210.52(B)(1) Receptacle Outlets Served*. In the kitchen, pantry, *breakfast room*, *dining room*, or similar area of a dwelling unit, the two or more 20-ampere small-appliance branch circuits required by *210.11(C)(1)* shall serve all wall and floor receptacle outlets covered by 210.52(A), all countertop outlets covered by 210.52(C), and receptacle outlets for refrigeration equipment.

*210.11(C) Dwelling Units*. (1) Small-Appliance Branch Circuits. In addition to the number of branch circuits required by other parts of this section, two or more 20-ampere small-appliance branch circuits shall be provided for all receptacle outlets specified by 210.52(B).


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

And AFCI protected as of 11'.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I would hope you pull 12.
> 
> *210.52(B)(1) Receptacle Outlets Served*. In the kitchen, pantry, *breakfast room*, *dining room*, or similar area of a dwelling unit, the two or more 20-ampere small-appliance branch circuits required by *210.11(C)(1)* shall serve all wall and floor receptacle outlets covered by 210.52(A), all countertop outlets covered by 210.52(C), and receptacle outlets for refrigeration equipment.
> 
> *210.11(C) Dwelling Units*. (1) Small-Appliance Branch Circuits. In addition to the number of branch circuits required by other parts of this section, two or more 20-ampere small-appliance branch circuits shall be provided for all receptacle outlets specified by 210.52(B).


I took this as the dining room was aloud to be on the kitchen sabc, but I put it on its own circuit instead. Unfortunately I pulled it in #14. The inspector turned it down, and we spent this morning fixing it. 

......another lesson learned the hard way.....


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> I took this as the dining room was aloud to be on the kitchen sabc, but I put it on its own circuit instead. Unfortunately I pulled it in #14. The inspector turned it down, and we spent this morning fixing it.
> 
> ......another lesson learned the hard way.....


The only #14 you can use in there is for fixed lighting.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> And AFCI protected as of 11'.



Required as of *2008*


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MHElectric said:


> I took this as the dining room was aloud to be on the kitchen sabc, but I put it on its own circuit instead. Unfortunately I pulled it in #14. The inspector turned it down, and we spent this morning fixing it.
> 
> ......another lesson learned the hard way.....



It _can_ be on one of the two SABCs. It just needs to be AWG12/20a. You're legal pulling in a third/fourth/fifth SABC if you want to.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

480sparky said:


> It _can_ be on one of the two SABCs. It just needs to be AWG12/20a. You're legal pulling in a third/fourth/fifth SABC if you want to.


Hind sight is 20/20. I misunderstood the wording on this. Wish I had of asked this question before I pulled it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MHElectric said:


> Hind sight is 20/20. I misunderstood the wording on this. Wish I had of asked this question before I pulled it.



Most likely, your confusion arises from being told the myth that SABC's are for the countertops. I've heard that line over and over.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

ty 480! I don't do houses anymore but this is the 2nd time this has come up this week on ET. It's something I wasn't aware of (shame on me) and very enlighting. I work commercial and brought this up at break time. No one belived me. They all said sabc was counter top only.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

cultch said:


> ty 480! I don't do houses anymore but this is the 2nd time this has come up this week on ET. It's something I wasn't aware of (shame on me) and very enlighting. I work commercial and brought this up at break time. No one belived me. They all said sabc was counter top only.



I've often heard SABC's referred to as "Countertop Circuits".



When you encounter people like this, enlighten them with *Charlie's Rule*:

_It doesn’t say what you think it says, nor what you remember it to have said, nor what you were told that it says, and certainly not what you want it to say. And if by chance you are its author, it doesn’t say what you intended it to say. Then what does it say? It says what it says. So if you want to know what it says, stop trying to remember what it says, and don’t ask anyone else. Go back and read it, and pay attention as though you were reading it for the first time. _


----------



## acrwc10 (Jan 28, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I've often heard SABC's referred to as "Countertop Circuits".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Charlie's Rule should be on Page One of the NEC, because it is so true. :thumbup: I can't count how many times I have had Charlie's Rule pop in my head before the code sec. I needed.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

required since 08..but as an apprentice (30 yrs ago) I have always pulled a 20 amp cir for the dinning room....my master told me then as now people will put buffets out on the holidays..hot plates, slow cookers ect so he thought it was a good idea and then only pennies to run a 12 awg..funny how he had the foresight to see that applicaton...(he said)"last thing you want is someone M_fing you on xmas with cold food cause of a cir trip...and a house full of people"....old school common sense...:thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

The wording for this section could be better in my opinion. It's fair to assume that a small appliance will be in use in the ding room area. Coffee pot, stuff like that.


----------

